# Moving to HongKong



## japanwala (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello. I have very good Job in Japan and I have been offered a Job in Hong Kong.. I will be offered approx 180,000 HKD per month Plus Housing Allowance .. Can you please let me know what kind of rental place to expat in approx 70,000 HKD a month in either Kowloon or Repulse bay area ?? also how long does it to take to commute from Repulse Bay to Airport by own car ?

Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

For that amount you can easily live in a spacious, modern and ideal flat over looking anything you desire. 70K per month you can easily get over 1,800 sq ft place.


----------



## japanwala (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you and appreciate the note...


----------

